# papier autocollant A3



## Val&riane (16 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, 
Je cherche du papier adhésif (autocollant donc ) qualité photo en format A3, A3+ ou en rouleau 
de largeur 420 mm pour passer dans une imprimante Epson 1290. 
Quelqun aurait-il ou elle une piste ??
Merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Aller voir ici : http://www.rvh-services.com/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=2490609

ou encore sur http://www.graphic-reseau.com/ (chercher : papier Tecco Mat Adhesif 177 SA, A3, 120g, 50 feuilles - Réf. 5993297420).


----------

